# Any additive that will reduce sheen on latex?



## SouthFloridaPainter

I do a lot touch-ups for a property maintenance company. 

As we all know sheen level makes all the difference on spot painting even when color is dead on. And the sheen level has already faded by the time I get to it.

Eggshells cause me the most trouble. I want to know if there is anything that can be added to coating to reduce sheen level. 

Mixing in flat of the same color is not an option. Sanding is also not an option.

Anything I can try?


----------



## Brian C

There is a flattening agent for enamel paints to lower the gloss level but you are going to strike out with latex.


----------



## aaron61

no.This is why I tell customers that touch up will not be acceptable if you are the least bit picky. So plan on painting corner to corner.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

aaron61 said:


> no.This is why I tell customers that touch up will not be acceptable if you are the least bit picky. So plan on painting corner to corner.


I'm with Aaron on this one. I think setting expectations are critical when doing touch ups. I always recommend going corner to corner, and let them know if they insist on a just touching up, that it will _always look like a touch up._


----------



## NCPaint1

Ugh, I hope this thread does well....I may print off a copy for my front counter. 

Had a couple the other day read me the riot act because their new gallon of paint, didn't "touch up" their walls painted in '07....... They just kept saying that it was "unacceptable". Any reason or explanation or solution I could give was responded with "that's just unacceptable"........unbelievable.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

Brian C said:


> There is a flattening agent for enamel paints to lower the gloss level but you are going to strike out with latex.


I'm aware of that, that's exactly what I am looking for in latex. Thanks



aaron61 said:


> no.This is why I tell customers that touch up will not be acceptable if you are the least bit picky. So plan on painting corner to corner.


Often that's what happens. The decider is usually what kind of rental it is. The higher end gets corner to corner and lower rentals get left as is.

But even when its low end stuff, and if the touch-up sucks too much, I still do large areas so I don't look like a hack.

Sometimes the touch-ups require only a sample size. This is where I could make more money if I could reduce the sheen and not have to buy a gallon to paint corner to corner.


----------



## TJ Paint

Are you going to flatten all the paint before painting? 

If that's the case, why not use flat to begin with?

If you are going to try to flatten the paint for touchups and match to the faded paint already on the surface, good luck with that. Chances are it's not going to match anyways.

Shortcuts are great, when they work.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

TJ Paint said:


> Are you going to flatten all the paint before painting?
> 
> If that's the case, why not use flat to begin with?
> 
> If you are going to try to flatten the paint for touchups and match to the faded paint already on the surface, good luck with that. Chances are it's not going to match anyways.
> 
> Shortcuts are great, when they work.


Basically we're talkin about eggshells, different brands, different sheen levels.

When I say faded, I'm talking about that even when having the same exact product from the original container, the sheen has been fading since the first day applied, and the same product wil no longer touch up due to the difference in sheen level alone, it may be exact when facing it, but having the angular sheen off, will sometimes make it look like a different color, or at least unsightly as a prospective renter walks around a vacant property in the clear light of day as they usually do. The same goes with flats sometimes.

Remember, I'm talking doing a touch up a year later at the minimum if not longer.


----------



## CliffK

I approach "touch-ups" exactly the same as Aaron & Paul. Sometimes "you" can get lucky, but if there is any question what so ever...corner to corner


----------



## Laz

When painting aluminum siding sometimes I will add a product called Emulsa Bond made by Flood. It helps bind if there is still some chalk. I get it at Sherwin Williams and the big box store has it. You use it in the first coat because it tends to reduce the sheen. Can be used in latex paint for interior as well. It won't make a satin paint flat but I do notice a sheen difference between first and second coat.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

Laz said:


> When painting aluminum siding sometimes I will add a product called Emulsa Bond made by Flood. It helps bind if there is still some chalk. I get it at Sherwin Williams and the big box store has it. You use it in the first coat because it tends to reduce the sheen. Can be used in latex paint for interior as well. It won't make a satin paint flat but I do notice a sheen difference between first and second coat.


Thanks Laz, that's exactly what I'm looking to do. I'm familiar with the product although never used it before. Being in south Florida, all of my exteriors are stucco, and are always chalky. I use a masonry sealer that comes in clear, some painters mix into their topcoat as well to give it some extra grip. 

I will have to experiment with the EB and my own clear and see what I come up with.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Painter Chick

Floetrol has also been know to reduce the sheen of latex paint, if you use too much.This may be something to try anyway.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

Painter Chick said:


> Floetrol has also been know to reduce the sheen of latex paint, if you use too much.This may be something to try anyway.


Thanks!


----------



## finishesbykevyn

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Thanks!


 
You could also try throwing some Calcium Carbonate in there. AKA "chalk"or drywall dust..Most flat latex are made up of that stuff to lower the sheen.


----------



## Finn

NCPaint1 said:


> Ugh, I hope this thread does well....I may print off a copy for my front counter.
> 
> Had a couple the other day read me the riot act because their new gallon of paint, didn't "touch up" their walls painted in '07....... They just kept saying that it was "unacceptable". Any reason or explanation or solution I could give was responded with "that's just unacceptable"........unbelievable.


Unacceptable !


----------

